# carving gouges



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm looking at buying a small set of carving gouges and was wondering if a palm handled set or a straight handled set would be better. I would mainly be using it for details on woodturning projects. Any advice on why one is better than the other would be appreciated.

John


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

I have heard that the palm ones are good for detail because your hand is closer to the cutting surface. This is supposed to give you better control of the tool. I believe more force can be delivered for larger projects with tools that have bigger handles though. So I guess it would depend on what your needs are.

I think that if you are doing finer details, I would go with the palm tools myself. Hope this helps you out.


----------



## Stinger4me (Nov 27, 2009)

I do a small amount of carving. I have some older Miller Falls carving tools with straight handles. About five years ago I picked up a 6 piece set with the palm handles and I like them better. More force can be exerted on the palm swell models. Just my $.02 worth, hope it helps.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are doing fine detail work on softer woods the palm gouges would probably be the best. If you will require a bit more force you may want regular handled gouges so that you can use a mallet.

Gerry


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jdixon said:


> I'm looking at buying a small set of carving gouges and was wondering if a palm handled set or a straight handled set would be better. I would mainly be using it for details on *woodturning projects*. Any advice on why one is better than the other would be appreciated.
> 
> John


IMO, you sort of answered your question. Woodturning projects to me are different than carving projects. I have yet to need a detail on a lathe that I used a carving tool to accomplish. The palm style are a bit short and a bit frail to use on a lathe. Now, that's just my opinion. I have some carving tools that have fairly thin shanks that I would not use on lathe, but rather for paring, or very light mallet taps.












 







.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I think he may be talking about carving after the turning is done, not using carving tools as lathe tools.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Hammer1 said:


> I think he may be talking about carving after the turning is done, not using carving tools as lathe tools.


Yes this is what I meant. I have been experimenting with more things to embellish my turnings once they are off the lathe. Carving just seems like a natural extension. 

Hartville Tool has a little palm handled detail set on sale right now made by Ramelson. Don't know much about them but they are American made which I like. Think I may give them a shot to see if they'll do what I want.

John


----------

